# Aquavitro Salinity Salt 225 gal bucket



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

What the price will be for Aquavitro Salinity Salt 225 gal bucket ? 
and 
Reef Crystal 160 gal bucket ?
At Canada Coral ???????????? Any Flyer to print or see ????????/


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Salinity salt is not on sale.

Reef Crystals 160G bucket is on sale for $39.99.

Do you not see our flyer on the first page of this thread?

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130002

If not, click these links:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26003034/boxing-day-1.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26003034/boxing-day-2.jpg


----------

